# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Χριστουγεννιάτικο Banner  2012

## Efthimis98

Και ναι...  :winky: 

Το Χριστουγεννιατικο Banner ειναι ετοιμο...και περιμενουμε απο στιγμη σε στιγμη να ανεβει.
Μερες χαρας κσαι ευτυχιας πλησιαζουν.
Ετσι επιπα με να μπουμε στο πνευμα και να βαλουμε μια Χριστουγεννιατικη και πιο γιορτινη νοτα.
 :140:  :33: 
Καλα να περασετε στις διακοπες και καλα Χριστουγεννα !!!  (λιγο νωρις χαχαχα)
 :Icon Smile:  :112:  :33: 



(Σε οσους δεν εμφανιζεται,πατηστε *F5*.)

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πάρα πολύ ωραίο Ευθύμη...!!!!

----------


## xarhs

τρομεροοοοο........ ευθυμη μας εβαλες για τα καλα στο πνευμα των χριστουγεννων!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ευχαριστω....  :winky:  
Χρονια Πολλα... χαχαχα.....

----------


## xarhs

χρονια  πολλααααααααααααααααααααα  ααααααααααααα........................  ........!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ρία

ευθυμηηη!! πολύ ωραίο το bannerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!
όμως, σαν στριμμένη που ειμαι ωρες ωρες, με χαλαει ένα πράγμα! αυτό που έχεις βάλει πάνω από το "club" το στολίδι που είναι χιοναθρωπος και είναι ενωμένο με ένα κόκκινο πραγματάκι.
αν το αφαιρούσες πιστεύω θα ήταν τέλειο!! δεν χρειαζεται να το αντικαταστήσεις με κάτι!!
πραγματικά όμως είναι εκπληκτικό!!!!!!!
ο παπαγαλος με το χριστουγενιάτικο καπέλο είναι όλα τα λεφτά!

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα.....την ειπες την κακια Ρια.... χαχαχα  :winky: 
Δυστυχως δεν γινεται,ειμαι απιο κινητο...ο υπολογιστης τα κακαρωσε..... χαχαχα...
Αυτο το εφτιαξα με το pc του αδελφου μου που ειναι στην Αθηνα στην σχολη ΣΣΕ.....

Βρε ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ δεν ειπαμε.  :48:

----------


## Efthimis98

Οπως βλεπετε τιμησα τα ιθαγενοι και τα παραδεισια-σπινοι.....
Οι καναριναδες σε ενα Banner απο εξω...  :winky:

----------


## mariakappa

:138: ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ

----------


## Ρία

χροοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοονιαααα  αααααααααααααααααα ποοολλλλλαααααα!!!  :Party0003:  :112:  :112:  :112:  :39:  :39:  :39:  :138:  :138:  :141:  :141:  :141:  :Xmas3:  :Xmas3:  :Xmas3:  :108:  :108:  :108:  :Xmastree:  :Xmastree:  :140:  :140:  :140:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ρια, βλεπω τα εξαντλησες τα εικονιδιαααα....  :winky:

----------


## Ρία

ααα έχει κ άλλα!! αν θα είχαν κ μουσική θα είχαν πολύ φάση!!! μια βαβούρα θα ακούγαμε με τόσα που έβαλα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα.....περιμενουμε τον Στελιο να το ανεβασει...!!!!  :winky: 
Πολυ ωραιο αν βαζαμε και ειχο στα εικονοδια.

----------


## Ρία

ναι πράγματι φάση θα είχε!! αλλά θα μας τρέλαιναν!!!

----------


## Assimakis

Χρονια πολλα!!!!!

----------


## panos70

πάρα πολύ ωραίο Ευθύμη,μπραβο σου

----------


## ninos

Ανέβασα το banner, πατήστε f5 ή ctrl + f5 για να εμφανισθεί. 


Ευθύμη,

σε ευχαριστούμε για *ακόμα μια φορά* !!!!!!!!

----------


## Orix

Καλορίζικο και δεν είναι καθόλου νωρίς, εγώ σπίτι είμαι στολισμένος κομπλέ από τη περασμένη βδομαδα.  :Happy0196:

----------


## ninos

και εμείς το παλεύουμε να στολίσουμε, αλλά μέχρι στιγμής τίποτα  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ωραιο!!!!!!! το  banner σε ευχαριστουμε!!!!! Ευθυμη.  :138:  :116:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Να είσαι καλά Ευθύμη και όλα τα ¨παιδιά¨ ,άντε να γίνουμε λίγο ομορφότεροι ...

----------


## jk21

ΕΥΘΥΜΗ για αλλη μια φορα σε ευχαριστουμε !!! η προσφορα σου στο φορουμ ειναι διαρκης και σημαντικη !

----------


## Efthimis98

Σας ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια!!!
Μου αρεσει πολυ αυτο το κλιμα και η ατμοσφαιρα σε αυτο το forum.

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους..και εμεις θα στολισουμετο ΣαββατοΚυριακο.

----------


## Gardelius

Πολυ cool!!!!!!! Μεσα στο κλίμα!!!!!  :Icon Biggrin:

----------


## Ρία

βρε παιδιά!!!! εμενα δεν με εμπνέει ο καιρός για στόλισμα  :sad:

----------


## Gardelius

Τρώγοντας έρχεται η όρεξη !!!!!! Αντίστοιχα ,..... ¨στολιζωντας έρχεται η όρεξη¨ !!!!  :147:

----------


## Efthimis98

> βρε παιδιά!!!! εμενα δεν με εμπνέει ο καιρός για στόλισμα


Χαχαχα.....σε λιγο καιρο θα εχουμε κρυα και ισως χιονια.
Θα στολιζουμε τιο δεντρο με ηλιοφανεια.

 :Happy0196:

----------


## Ρία

απαπαπα!!δεν θελω ηλιοφάνεια.


ηλία! το ΣΚ μάλλον έχω στόλισμαααα

----------


## Efthimis98

Παιδια μηπωες να καναμε τον τιτλο ....

Χριστουγεννιάτικο Banner 2013

Χαχαχα,αφου τα Χριστουγεννα
ειναι του 2013...

----------


## geog87

Ευθυμη παρα πολυ ομορφο!!!!!μπραβο πολυ καλη δουλεια!!!

----------


## Ρία

όχι καλέ! τα Χριστούγεννα ειναι του 2012! η πρωτοχρονιά είναι το 2013!

----------


## Efthimis98

Α οκ...χαχαχα...
Μπερδεμενη υποθεση...   :winky: 

Οντως τωρα που το καλοσκεφτομαι δικιο εχεις.

----------


## Snowbird

Μπράβο Ευθύμη! πολύ ωραίο  :Icon Smile:

----------


## Panosfx

Ευθυμη μπραβο!Πολυ ωραιο!
ΕΕΕΕΕ απαιτω να μπει κι ενα ringneck στο μπανερ...
Παλιοτερα δεν ειχε ή κανω λαθος;

----------


## Ρία

(επενεύει  ο περήφανος κάτοχος!)

----------


## Panosfx

Αν θες την αληθεια ειναι πιο γλυκο και πιο συμπαθητικο το κοκατιλ που εχω αλλα στον μικρο εχω μια αδυναμια...
Αλλα ας μην ξεφυγουμε απο το θεμα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ κ χρονια πολλα!!!  :Happy: 

Χαχαχα μιλανε οι παπαγαλοκατοχοι....
Παναγιωτη,συγγνωμη που θα σε στεναχωρησω,αλλα ποτε δεν υπηρχε στο banner ή σε οποιοδιποτε banner.
Βεβαια εγω ειχα βαλει ενα ringneck parakeet σε ενα banner!
Ηταν εποχιακο ομως,νομιζω το φθινοπωρινο banner 2012 ηταν.

----------


## Efthimis98

Παντως κατι πρεπει να γινει ... δεν βγαινω,δεν βγαινω...  :Stick Out Tongue: 
χρειαζομαι περισσοτερο χωρο στο banner.

----------


## Ρία

(σόρρυ πάνο. βγήκα εκτός)

κ ένας μακάο θα ήταν ωραίος
ή ένας κακατού! κάποιος μεγάλος γενικά!

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα...που θα τα χωρεσω ολα αυτα;
Ειναι λιγο περιρισμενος ο χωρος.....

Στο επομενο θα προσπαθησω να τα βαλω ολα.
Το επομενο θα ειναι για τους ερωτευμενους (αγιου Βαλεντινου).
Αλλα ας μην παμε μακρυα.  :winky:

----------


## Ρία

οοοοκκ!! θα περιμένουμε!

----------


## teo24

Υπεροχο.Καλες γιορτες να εχουμε.

----------


## Efthimis98

Χρονια Πολλα Στελνο.
Καλα Χριστουγεννα.

----------


## Chopper

Παρα πολύ ωραίο!Χρόνια Πολλά και καλά Χριστούγεννα!

----------


## ninos

δεν ξέρω τι καιρό κάνεις σε εσάς, αλλά στο GBC σίγουρα χιονίζει  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα,τελειο εφε!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ρία

άπαιχτα τα χιόνιαααααααααααααααααααα  ααααααααα!!!!
μιας που δεν νομίζω να χιονίσει στην αττική, ας τα βλέπουμε εδώ! απλά πρέπει να πάρω τα πουλάκια μου από δω μην κρυώσουν!! χαχαχα

----------


## miranta7

Πάρα μα πάρα πολύ ωραίο!!! Συγχαρητήρια και ευχαριστούμε!!!!  :116:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει και σε άλλα παιδιά. Παρατηρώ μια δυσλειτουργία από όταν μπήκε το εφέ του χιονιού !! Αρκετές φορές μου τα εμφανίζει διπλά, κυρίως εκεί που εμφανίζονται η φίλοι !! Μπαίνω με chrome !








Και τετραπλά !!!!!


*

----------


## ninos

τα χιόνια ευθύνονται  για αυτό Αλέξανδρε.  Θα κοιτάξω μήπως μπορέσω να το διορθώσω, αλλά δεν είναι και τόσο ενοχλητικό και δεν το κάνει συνέχεια. Σε εμένα επίσης το κάνει και φαντάζομαι και σε άλλους

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε μενα παντως δεν εχει προβλημα.
Μπαινω απο κινητο αφης και δεν εχει κανενα απολυτος προβλημα.

----------


## karakonstantakis

Εμένα και με κινητό να μπω το κάνει !! Το τέσταρα πριν λίγο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μηπως υπαρχεθι προβλημα με το λογισμικο;
π.χ. αλλο τοα Windows Vista,αλλο τα Windows 7.....

Το κινητο εχει λειτουργικο android 4.0 νομιζω. (για τον αριθμο)

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Android έχει και εμένα αλλά δεν ξέρω που βλέπουμε την έκδοση !!*

----------


## Efthimis98

Μμμμμμ.....τοτε σηκωνω τα χερια ψηλα.
Ας μας πουνε οι πιο ειδικοι σε αυτα τα θεματα.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

για να δειτε τι εκδοση android εχετε πατε στις ρυθμισεις, πηγαινετε κατω κατω που λεει "σχετικα με το τηλεφωνο", το πατατε, κι εκει που λεει "εκδοση android" κατω ακριβως αναγραφει ποια εκδοση εχετε!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε ευχαριστουμε Νικο...
Τελικα ειναι Android 4.0.4!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

> για να δειτε τι εκδοση android εχετε πατε στις ρυθμισεις, πηγαινετε κατω κατω που λεει "σχετικα με το τηλεφωνο", το πατατε, κι εκει που λεει "εκδοση android" κατω ακριβως αναγραφει ποια εκδοση εχετε!


*Σωστός !!! 

Android 2.3.5 εχει εμένα ! Το κινητό είναι το MLS IQTALK
*

----------


## Efthimis98

> *Σωστός !!! 
> 
> Android 2.3.5 εχει εμένα ! Το κινητό είναι το MLS IQTALK
> *


Μιας και λεμε ματρκες....χαχαχα  :winky: 
Το δικο μου ειναι ZTE Black Ice.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Παιδιά η κατάσταση γίνετε απελπιστική.... δυσκολεύομαι να παρακολουθήσω το φόρουμ !!! Αν συμβαίνει μόνο σε μένα να κοιτάξω να ξανακατεβάσω από την αρχή το chrome !! Συγνώμη δεν τα παραλέω.... γι' αυτό επισυνάπτω και φώτο !!!  

*

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

και σε μενα το ιδιο συμβαινει και εχει γινει κουραστικο! ας και μην εχει συνεχεια χιονι..

----------


## ninos

έχετε ακόμα πρόβλημα ;

----------


## Ρία

παιδιά εγώ δεν έχω θέμα. αν γίνεται ας μην φαίνεται το χιόνι στα παιδιά που έχουν πρόβλημα γιατι εμενα μου αρεσει  :Happy:  και τώρα γίνανε μεγαλύτερες οι νιφαδες!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Οντως....εχουν γινει πολυ ωραια.....
Πιο μεγαλες...

Παιδια νομιζω οτι θα μπορουσε να υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα του Snow-On ή Snow-Off .... δηλ. με ενα κλικ να εμφανιζεται ακαι να εξαφανιζεται το χιονι...  :winky:

----------


## Shin Kazama

Ωραία φάση το χιόνι!

----------


## Gardelius

Παιδες, νομιζω οτι επιβαρυνει λιγο τη σελιδα ή οχι??  ::

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Σερνεται.....εντελώς

----------


## ninos

όποιος κρυώνει, μπορεί να απενεργοποιήσει το χιόνι κάνοντας κλίκ στο "χ", όπως φαίνεται παρακάτω  :Happy:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Είμαι μισή ώρα μέσα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα !!!*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> όποιος κρυώνει, μπορεί να απενεργοποιήσει το χιόνι κάνοντας κλίκ στο "χ", όπως φαίνεται παρακάτω



Τωρα παει ...μια χαρα

----------


## ninos

άρχισε να σου καθυστερεί Βασίλη όταν μεγάλωσαν τα χιόνια ;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> άρχισε να σου καθυστερεί Βασίλη όταν μεγάλωσαν τα χιόνια ;


Και απο πριν.....

Αλλα μολις μπηκαν οι μεγαλες νυφαδες....σερνοταν εντελώς

----------


## Gardelius

Μια απ τα ιδια,..και μένα το ιδιο!!!! Σορρυ!!!! Αλλα δεν,...το έκλεισα!!!!!   :Anim 45:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Στέλιο...παραγγελίες δέχεσαι ?

Λίγο βροχή παρακαλώ ...μπορώ να εχω στην οθόνη μου ?

Εδώ σε θέλω "μάστορα"

----------


## ninos

δεν πειράζει. Τώρα μάθαμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε εαν θέλουμε να σας την σπάσουμε  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

> Στέλιο...παραγγελίες δέχεσαι ?
> 
> Λίγο βροχή παρακαλώ ...μπορώ να εχω στην οθόνη μου ?
> 
> Εδώ σε θέλω "μάστορα"


όλα γίνονται  :Happy:  Μέχρι και timbrado να πετάνε πέρα δώθε  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> όλα γίνονται  Μέχρι και timbrado να πετάνε πέρα δώθε


Να το δώ κι αυτο.......

χαχαχαχα

----------


## Gardelius

> δεν πειράζει. Τώρα μάθαμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε εαν θέλουμε να σας την σπάσουμε


χαχαχαχααα σωστός!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy0187:

----------


## Ρία

αα!! στέλιο! ένα πουλάκι όμως αντί για βελάκι φάση θα είχε!!!!!

(εγώ πάντως δεν έχω θέμα! τρέχει η σελίδα με τα χιονια!)

----------


## takis1976

καλησπερα σε ολους ειχα παρα πολυ καιρο να μπω και σημερα ειδα οτι αλλαξε το μοτιβο του φορουμ σε χριστουγεννιατικο απλα με λιγα λογια καταπληκτικο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## panos70

Τακη πολυ αργεις να μπεις ........ να μην ξανασυμβει  :Anim 59:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xarhs

οντως!!!!!!!! τον ευθυμη(efthimis20) να ευχαριστεις!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ.
Παιδια το συστημα μπορει να δεχτει εικονες .gif ?
Δηλ. η εικονα .png να εχει μεσα της ενα πουλι που να κουναει το κεφαλι πχ.!!!
Το σηκωνει η θα κολλαει.

----------


## ninos

ανετα  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Α ωραιααα....
Το επομενο banner θα ειναι πιο ρεαλιστικο....αν τα
καταφερω....  :winky:

----------

